# fail



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

failure


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

your a bit late theres already a thread


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

fail...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

change the name of the thread to fail. it would better suited


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Fail


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

^^ fail


----------



## Boris4ka (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

some of these psots are just HILARIOUS!!! Hahahahahahaha


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

truck fail


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

baby fail


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Boris4ka (Jun 26, 2008)

probably the most relevent:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

FAIL!!!!..... great thread.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Failure to communicate


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

[url=https://www.forumammo.com/cp...ics/10062/internet_serious_business.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

possibly the best OT thread ever.... ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Success!!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

is everyone possessed by DJskeet?



haha


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

tacubaya said:


>


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thats my favorite so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

ah ****

edit:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Whoa.... This thread is great! Some of the funniest posts I have ever seen.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*My contribution*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ImAHater (Jun 9, 2008)

*Fail...or at least failing*


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

thread of the year.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*More.......*

This thread is great. I am bored at work,.. so here are some more. Thanks for the thread tucabaya!


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

All great posts! Some seriously hard fails happen in this world.:thumbsup:


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Not really a "fail" but after seeing this, I laughed out loud for at least 5 minutes...


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

chooofoojoo said:


> possibly the best OT thread ever.... ever.


I like it. HERE is another one just like it.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dude... who visits ROADBIKE review... ew.....


FAIL.


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Educational Fail


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> [
> Not really a "fail" but after seeing this, I laughed out loud for at least 5 minutes...


Hey now. Matt Trakker wasn't a *******, nor lived in a trailer park. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

rmb_mike said:


> Hey now. Matt Trakker wasn't a *******, nor lived in a trailer park. :lol:


Nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Ah, love a good fail thread....


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

Get ready for some major fail...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

ok im out of fail lol


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

tacubaya said:


>


way 2 cool


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> (hey..... dont be deleting my posts... if you have a personal problem with it, let me know first.)
> 
> FFFFAAAAIIIILLLL!!!!!!!!


I fail to see that as a failure.... If anything it makes him even more qualified to deal with religious issues.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> ok im out of fail lol


Fail...


----------



## JeepXJ3 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Madman133 said:


> ok im out of fail lol


Don't worry, you made my day!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

More Fail


----------



## JD Risk (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm now FAILING miserably to see the above posts!!!!! Deleters fail!!!!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

JD Risk said:


>


that dont even need the word fail,


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> that dont even need the word fail,


educational and grammar fail


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Several EPIC Youtube fails. I fail to know how to imbed them so I'll just make links.

First an oldie but goodie:





Next we have possibly the dumbest cop ever:





This is one that isn't a fail in the traditional sense but it's funny, nonetheless:





Last we have a television reporting fail. These cops are AWESOME:


----------



## havnmonkey (Apr 22, 2007)

click on the youtube "embed" info... then just paste into your post.






old timey filming and dynamite always ends up an awesome FAIL!!!! Throw in slackjawed yokels and a whale??? hahahah!!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> educational and grammar fail


hahaha that dick one reminds me of superbad :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! dont let it die.... one of the best threads.


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

homer...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

...and the thread goes on...and the thread goes onnnonnn...


----------



## ImAHater (Jun 9, 2008)

*Fail*

 Fail-er-rooney


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

yep, fail.


















the biggest fail of all...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

i took a pictures 2 days ago... completely reminded me of this thread. Have to post it, but do not have my camera here.

the emergency plastic thingy on every seat of the aircraft said "Emergency Exists" instead of Emergency Exits.

Will post pic soon


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Get a camelbak.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

*These bugs are crazy looking*

the best DH racing FAIL


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

I revived this tread, and it's old.. but hey.. It's a DH bike and a fail pic(no, its not me)


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

StinkyFTW said:


> I revived this tread, and it's old.. but hey.. It's a DH bike and a fail pic(no, its not me)


totally staged fail shot


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

no it's not, he was riding and it fell off, it did the same thing yesterday, thank the Truvativ cranks for that


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

misctwo said:


> totally staged fail shot


Nope, that was me in the pic, and I was riding through an apartment complex, said "sh!t its coming loose again", and - plop.

He did tell me not to move, though.

Damn you, loading dock. You are the source of all my misery and woe.

And mail.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

I've got yet another


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Failure to communicate


my favorite movie by far...


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Funny stuff! : )


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

*Best Bike Fail EVER!*


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ I don't count that as a fail as it was intentional


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fail for intellect, then.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

I suppose that could be a common sense fail


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

[email protected] recent threads = fail

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440591
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=439904
the list goes on...see below:
http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=7052946


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

Madman133 said:


> [email protected] recent threads = fail
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440591
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=439904
> ...


lol


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

This thread definitely does not fail!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

and finally :


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

and for some bike content:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

More bikes...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

fail


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Here's another goodie.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ corrected link:


----------



## bountainmike (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## bountainmike (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

bountainmike said:


>


Actually, that's a win with this crowd...


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

lol^^^


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

FAIL...worst dancing ever and too fat for chris angels magic trick...that being said shes still kinda hot





oh and failure to be smart:
"Gee wiz officer I didnt see that 2,000 foot drop off there"








Failure to see:
200 car pile up, last one to crash says "sorry officer I didnt see the other 199 cars wrecked in front of me"








All I have to say is its a woman driver....
















Wait I thought u were trying to become a woman? words fail me


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

bountainmike said:


>


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
wow, that's just ridiculous
that's such a bad fail


----------

